# California State Parks And Slingshots?



## sjslinger (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey all,
just got back from a camping trip at Half Moon Bay in California.

Apparently someone reported me and I got my slingshot, the newest one I've made (some of you may have been following me -- it's a recent post here), CONFISCATED by state park rangers, and am expecting a fine. I understand BB guns and airguns and the like are not permitted, but slingshots? Under what law?

Kind of bummed out, really. I'd only just finished it literally a day before I left for camp, and already got it taken away!







I was just shooting targets set up, nothing bad.

Please help a poor guy out here!


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

I know that in Easy Going Washington State; The slingshot is part of a long list of items considered a "Dangerous Weapon" and it may be either confinscated or you my be picked up by the collar and taken to the pokey till the judge decides your intentions. 
I know this from Many, many years of collecting and transporting such things. 
In today's modern age of information, legislators and do-gooders see a Palistinian shooting at a tank on the internet and assume that all of us would do the same to any authority figure given the chance. (Tell us how you really feel Duke)

To play the devil's advocate:

1) The Ranger likely saw you as a threat to local hikers who go to the park without the slightest thought that they might get beaned in the head.

2) Also if you were using anything other than the local rocks to shoot with... I.e. marbles, you could be charged with littering, (No kidding)

3) He/she is also charged with keeping poachers at bay.

I'm sorry that you lost that new shooter; That sucks; He/ She didn't know your intentions and is not paid to judge whether your intentions were good or bad, the Ranger is there with one job, to safeguard the park, critters and the visitors.

Sorry for your Loss


----------



## dgaf (Jun 10, 2011)

sorry to hear about your loss i know it sucks


----------



## kyrokon (Feb 11, 2011)

I thought everything was illegal in the Peoples Repbulic Of Calforina any way. No way I would take a slingshot in a state park there.

Have fun on the rest of your trip


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Never ever use your slingshot on state or federal or in public parks, these days they have no tolerance for anything that could in anyway be considered a threat to public safety, and if you do be ready for it to be taken at the very least.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

All the more reason to learn to shoot BareBack and carry that as instead of a fine slingshot that can be taken from you. Next time to the park just take flatbands or tubes which ever you like. Then if they come along you will completely confuse them because it is not a slingshot.


----------



## TacticalHuntingSurvivalist (Jun 11, 2011)

Hmmm Slingshots are Illegal in Kommiefornia also what is wrong with that state...


----------

